

An iOS user migrates to Android - FredericJ
http://storify.com/joestump/an-ios-user-migrates-to-android

======
bdcravens
I've been doing something similar. I'm on my fourth iPhone, so I'm well
invested in that ecosystem. I recently added a Galaxy S3 with a new line for
testing purposes. I'm comparing both devices: if I prefer the S3, I'll
transfer my personal line to it, and use the iPhone as the backup/test device.

I have no problem buying apps. I have a few apps I depend on, and many I like.
My thoughts so far:

* The S3 is a superior piece of hardware, hands down.

* Most of the OS features are superior on the S3 as well, and the built in apps are as good or better than what's on iOS.

* The app situation is what kills the S3.

1) Many apps I depend on that are awesome on iOS don't exist on Android, and
the "substitutes" are really poor in my opinion (for example, OmniFocus vs.
the generic to-do apps)

2) Some of the same apps don't have ad-free Pro versions on Android as they do
on iOS. Perhaps there needs to be a separate app store filled with more
curated, paid apps? (Say Google Play and Google Pro)

3) Some of the same apps are absolutely horrible on Android. I suspect they
are quick ghetto ports of successful iOS apps, not properly developed Android
software. (Example: The Chive is pretty decent on iOS, and a bug-filled mess
on Android)

Again, I was really cheering for the S3, but honestly, ecosystem trumps
innovation.

~~~
Simucal
Which iPhone were you comparing to the S3? The iPhone 5?

~~~
bdcravens
In my hardware comparison, yes, the iPhone 5. (I've also owned the 4S, 4, and
3G)

------
alanctgardner2
Personally, the vibrate on keypress feature is the greatest thing ever (Nexus
S), and I'm heartbroken that my fancy new ASUS tablet (TF200T) doesn't support
it. Fortunately, it has a (physical) keyboard, so all I need now is a decent
SSH implementation. Alternatively, maybe just Ubuntu.

As a side note, you can turn off the vibrate on keypress in the keyboard
options. It's separate from the system-wide vibration settings, I think.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
ConnectBot is the best I've found; though the main branch has never been
updated to account for full-size keyboards (it has a few tweaks to let you use
ctrl/alt on phone-size keyboards without breaking your fingers, but no way to
disable them). I've got a fork sitting in my Github that nixes those tweaks;
be warned it was a very quick hack and I never thoroughly tested it so other
things could be broken.

<https://github.com/ConstantineXVI/connectbot>

~~~
alanctgardner2
I've found a few quick Git forks of ConnectBot, I have a harder time finding
one that's being maintained. It seems like everyone is very quick to patch
(which is awesome), but I don't think the main developer is maintaining
ConnectBot anymore, which makes it a bit of a dud from a security perspective.

~~~
voltagex_
VXConnectbot

------
Blara
Maybe link to the original instead of linking to daringfireball that only
contains a link to the twitter feed (or what you younglings call it)
<http://storify.com/joestump/an-ios-user-migrates-to-android> ...

~~~
tbatterii
but it never would have made the front page unless it was on daringfireball :)

------
Adirael
He's really amazed at being able to just pop a SIM in another country and just
use it. Don't they sell unlocked iPhones on the US?

~~~
veidr
They do now sell them in USA, but it's a fairly recent development and the
vast majority of iPhones sold there are still carrier-locked.

------
thezilch
"An iOS (unknown version) user migrates to Galaxy Nexus (unknown Android
version) (c. November 17, 2011)."

At least several of these are not issues (eg. having Chrome and Browser apps
or unable to disable keypress feedback) in Android 4.2.1; I can't really speak
to earlier versions.

~~~
zeffr
I've been living on 2.3 for the past 2 years.

Haptic feedback has always had an option to disable. I'm pretty sure I've seen
settings to even change the intensity of said feedback.

In fact, most of this guys issues are either

a) apps I want aren't available

or

b) I don't know where that setting is located.

I will agree though, the android settings browser is a bit of a train wreck.
Not bad for me, but trying to explain any of this to my father, for example,
is an effort in futility.

~~~
mdwrigh2
If you haven't seen the Settings app in 4.1 / 4.2, it got a lot better, IIRC.

~~~
zeffr
I have, and it certainly is an improvement in my eyes, however the biggest
difficulty when doing UX is, to put it bluntly, getting yourself in the
mindset of an absolutely clueless user.

My dad is over 60 and loves his nexus 7, but trying to explain to him how to
clear an application's cache is about as effective as educating him on the
underpinnings of posix threads.

Do I know a better way? Hell no. Were it up to me, everyone would be forced to
learn a CLI before they even get to THINK about a file browser.

~~~
king_jester
> My dad is over 60 and loves his nexus 7, but trying to explain to him how to
> clear an application's cache is about as effective as educating him on the
> underpinnings of posix threads.

This is interesting, as it highlights one of the big differences between iOS
and Android for me. With Android, a lot of appliance-like convenience was
given up for more flexibility and control, which makes it more like a general
computer. iOS, on the other hand, takes a more curated approach to UI (not to
mention hardware options) and is easier to use since it is a more appliance-
like experience. The ability to even clear app cache for an Android app shows
that you are using a computer, and with that comes the complexity of operating
one (granted Google is making attempts to make things easier in default
cases).

~~~
mdwrigh2
Except I think this is a terrible thing to highlight the differences. The user
should never have to think about clearing the application cache, or what that
even means, and in my experience on Android, you don't have to. I can't think
of a single time I've had to outside of trying to reproduce a bug for my own
app. The fact that his father had to think about it indicates that someone,
somewhere along the line screwed up.

------
gooderlooking
Hearing a few convert stories over the past few months, I'm getting the
impression that Google is evolving at a steady pace and is now at par with the
revolution that iOS created when it first debuted. Seems like Android is going
to continue to improve while iOS gets stuck in a rut.

I've been considering a switch to Android for my next upgrade, which I never
thought would happen. The Android platform has reached a point where it's at
least as compelling as iOS, though probably more for technically minded users.
I've got increasing nerd envy over some features in Android that iOS will
probably never see, or if it does it won't be for quite a while.

Has anyone here regretted making the jump from iOS to Android?

------
ck2
_$35/mo. with no contract ... on T-Mobile is amazing._

Walmart does it for $30 on t-mobile

------
IheartApplesDix
Nothing of note here.

